# Is my girl a Siamese?



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Haven't been on here in a while! My girls are all growing fast! My little girl Mocha looked like a champagne when I first got her she was all over an 'off white' but now she has points coming and is actually getting much darker.
The pictures make her look brighter due to the flash and her not keeping still, the marking on her nose is much more prominent in person too. Its very distinct.
What do you all think? I know shes not a Himalayan as they are pure white.
Course I love her no matter what, its just interesting!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cute. Yes she looks to have siamese markings.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She is going to be a very light and lightly marked siamese it looks like.

You can see the shading over her rump that is indicative of siamese, but because her nose and her rump is soo light, it means her markings will be light as well.

These girls started like this










and ended up like










Then I took in a pair of youngish boys...my old girl was their "protector" LOL



















They ended up like this


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Your little girl is a Siamese rat! I have one Siamese at the moment and one Himalayan myself. All those pictures are too cute! I love the one with the two Siameses on your shoulder!


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool thank you! I was surprised to see her change and get the Siamese markings when as a little baby she had none. Lilspaz she looks just like your first pic in person, my cam isn't too good. Shes still young so she may end up looking like yours. Its amazing as she was being sold as a feeder rat!!!! =0


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

HoneyRose said:


> Cool thank you! I was surprised to see her change and get the Siamese markings when as a little baby she had none. Lilspaz she looks just like your first pic in person, my cam isn't too good. Shes still young so she may end up looking like yours. Its amazing as she was being sold as a feeder rat!!!! =0


Actually its not unusual at all. Most times feeder rats are just the plainer rats in a litter and the better coloured, and fancier marked go into the Pet bin, and the rest get sold off as snake food. A Smeeze looks a lot like a PEW when a baby.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never even seen a Siamese or Himi in person, you're super lucky! What a gorgeous girl ^^


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Update 
Her coat has now lightened out to a pure white...I now believe she is a Himalayan NOT a Siamese after all that. Its amazing how much they grow and change!
Also attached her baby pic so you can see the difference!


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

What a beautiful baby


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Siamese rats, the weirdos of coat colors xD

This is my friend's rat (I've been given permission to share her photos)
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs47/i/2009/228/8/b/introducing__for_realz__by_PandemoniumChaos.png <- This is how her rat started out when she got her. 

And... eventually -> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/289/0/f/the_amazing_morphing_rat_by_PandemoniumChaos.jpg

I don't even. xD


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

The color changing thing happened with my Mar too! Started out lighter, now has darker points, and a big dark patch that covers most of her back. She also has a hood or cap (can't tell which). She is such a mutt. But my pretty girl=) Also, she has black eyes. I don't believe I'll ever know what kind of rat she is=/












The first pic is when I first got her at maybe 2 months old, the second pic is when she was about six months old. It's kind of hard to tell the difference in color, **** camera.
And of her litter of 5 , only one developed dark points on their butt and nose. The rest just have it on their nose!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm adopting two Siamese on Sunday, one rex, one ruby eyed (might be that one is rex and ruby eyed, i can't remember), both top ear, to go with my black rex dumbo and my russian blue velvet dumbo

Excited


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Himi's will start out white and develop points. Siamese rats start out darkish and then fade to their points which is what your rat did so she's a siamese with little shading. Just like all other colors, smeezers can come in 'good' and 'bad' examples. They also can have different point colors. A 'good' example for instance of a seal point should have a lot of shading over their hindquarters but a 'poor' example will just have a point while the rest of the fur is light. I expect that is what you are seeing.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

[HR][/HR]ETA: Siameses can also be marked just like any other color so you'll get hooded siameses and berkshire siameses, but these are faults as far as the standards of most, if not all, clubs go. Colorpoints (himis, siamese and burmese) should always be selfs.


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah interesting so shes just a Siamese with light points. Thanks everyone! I love seeing all your pics of your Siamese babies before and after and the different variations, really cool! Feel free to post more


----------



## angelique510 (Sep 28, 2011)

This seems to be fairly common. When I got her - at five weeks old - my Mels was a pretty beige (or what I would call taupe) with a tiny bit of white at the tip of her tail with dark red eyes. A couple of weeks later, I thought she had gotten into something and her nose was dirty. She developed siamese points overnight! It makes me think of that 80's song "Turning Japanese" just change the words to "my rat is turning siamese" 

I have two videos on my page http://www.youtube.com/user/angelique510#p/u (just scroll through the music and fish videos) She was about eight weeks in the first one and the second one was a month later. Her points are even darker now.

Pheobe is gray - or is it blue? She hasn't shown any signs of change.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my boy Cicero as I got him.....










and what he looks like now....












The butt shot is so you can see his markings from behind as well as a comparison of his coat color to Emerson, my Dumbo earred...as you can see Cicero is more off white. 

Would you say Cicero is Himi or Siamese?


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a blue point siamese rat. They are probably the most attractive. Most people don't even know Dakota is a rat until i tell them. I enjoy tricking people like that. So many people think rats are disgusting... It's sad.


----------

